

Rss reader for software developers - dzlotrg
http://rssheap.com

======
tagawa
A few comments:

* I was hoping to be able to use it for a while without signing up first. I nearly walked away.

* It fails to find some feeds, such as for [http://dev.opera.com/](http://dev.opera.com/) and [http://www.iheni.com/](http://www.iheni.com/)

* rssheap.com and www.rssheap.com are separate domains so logging in to one doesn't mean you're logged in to the other. I think you should have a 301 redirect on one of them.

* You could add "RSS Heap" in the title tag - then it would show up when bookmarked.

Nice site though. Straight to my SpeedDial.

------
mrwnmonm
(for developers)? why not for all people?

~~~
dzlotrg
because you tag articles so I decided to go with the developers first. in the
future I will build a general version of rssheap.

